# Problems with bluetooth: Can't open RFCOMM control socket

## NeoRiddle

Hi!

I have configured my bluetooth like "Gentoo Linux Bluetooth Guide", but it shows me this error when i want to start bluetooth service:

```
neobalam neoriddle # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Running hid2hci ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

neobalam neoriddle #

```

then i check my kernel modules, and rfcomm is active:

```
neobalam linux # cat .config | grep -i "^config.*\(rfcomm\|bluetooth\|hcid\|sdpd\)"

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

neobalam linux #

```

then i checked my bluetooth config file:

```
neobalam linux # cat /etc/conf.d/bluetooth

# Bluetooth configuraton file

# Start of hcid (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HCID_ENABLE=true

# Config file for hcid

HCID_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf"

# Start sdpd (allowed values are "true" and "false")

SDPD_ENABLE=true

# Start hidd (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HIDD_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to hidd

HIDD_OPTIONS=""

# Run hid2hci (allowed values are "true" and "false")

#HID2HCI_ENABLE=false

HID2HCI_ENABLE=true

# Bind rfcomm devices (allowed values are "true" and "false")

RFCOMM_ENABLE=true

# Config file for rfcomm

RFCOMM_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf"

# Start dund (allowed values are "true" and "false")

# If you want to use dund, you must install: net-dialup/ppp .

DUND_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to dund

DUND_OPTIONS="--listen --persist"

# Start pand (allowed values are "true" and "false")

PAND_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to pand

PAND_OPTIONS="--listen --role NAP"

neobalam linux #

```

and i checked my device:

```
neobalam linux # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -e^[TPD] | grep -e Cls=e0 -B1 -A1

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=e0(unk. ) Sub=01 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=413c ProdID=8103 Rev=24.22

neobalam linux # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 413c:8103 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 350 Bluetooth

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

neobalam linux #

```

but it does not work, What can I do to solve it?

Thank you!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeoRiddle

I have solved puttin in module status, not inside kernel.

```
neobalam linux # cat .config | grep -i ^config.*bt

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y

neobalam linux #

```

and then compile kenrel and load modules:

```
neobalam linux # make && make modules install
```

But ANOTHER PROBLEM...

when i try to connect my mobile phone KBluetoothD shows me an alert message saying this:

```
Bluetooth Monitor

Problem connection with MyPhone: Not Paired

```

for example when i try some tools shows this:

```
neobalam neoriddle # hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:16:41:90:8F:83 ACL MTU: 384:8 SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN AUTH ENCRYPT

        RX bytes:7171 acl:0 sco:0 events:571 errors:0

        TX bytes:2850 acl:0 sco:0 commands:186 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x9f 0xfe 0x9b 0xf9 0x00 0x80

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

        Name: 'NeoBalam BluePort (0)'

        Class: 0x3e0100

        Service Classes: Networking, Rendering, Capturing

        Device Class: Computer, Uncategorized

        HCI Ver: 2.0 (0x3) HCI Rev: 0x976 LMP Ver: 2.0 (0x3) LMP Subver: 0x976

        Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)

neobalam neoriddle # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:18:13:6F:15:93       :-)Ale

        00:12:D2:AA:63:26       NeoCel (Nokia 6230i)

neobalam neoriddle # sdptool browse 00:12:D2:AA:63:26

Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:12:D2:AA:63:26: Invalid exchange

neobalam neoriddle # l2ping -i hc0 00:12:D2:AA:63:26

Can't connect: Invalid exchange

neobalam neoriddle #

```

and additional info, here you have a /var/log/message log when i try to connect my mobile phone to mi pc:

```
Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.110 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=2239, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=bluetooth, DEVPATH=/sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/acl0012D2AA6326, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.111 [I] hotplug.c:134: /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/acl0012D2AA6326 is a device (subsystem)

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.111 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/acl0012D2AA6326'->'/sys/class/bluetooth/hci0'

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.111 [I] device.c:3319: add_dev: subsys=bluetooth sysfs_path=/sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/acl0012D2AA6326 dev= parent_dev=0x080cdc10

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.112 [I] device.c:3181: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8103_noserial_if0_bluetooth_hci_bluetooth_hci

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.112 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8103_noserial_if0_bluetooth_hci_bluetooth_hci

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hcid[8183]: link_key_request (sba=00:16:41:90:8F:83, dba=00:12:D2:AA:63:26)

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hcid[8183]: pin_code_request (sba=00:16:41:90:8F:83, dba=00:12:D2:AA:63:26)

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.136 [I] device.c:1811: Removing locks from ':1.6202'

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.163 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=2240, ACTION=remove, SUBSYSTEM=bluetooth, DEVPATH=/sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/acl0012D2AA6326, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.163 [I] hotplug.c:110: /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/acl0012D2AA6326 is a device (store)

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.163 [I] device.c:3382: remove_dev: subsys=bluetooth sysfs_path=/sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/acl0012D2AA6326

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.163 [I] device.c:3195: Remove callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8103_noserial_if0_bluetooth_hci_bluetooth_hci

Nov 29 00:28:10 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:10.163 [I] hald.c:127: Removed device from GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8103_noserial_if0_bluetooth_hci_bluetooth_hci

Nov 29 00:28:11 neobalam hald[5882]: 00:28:11.136 [I] device.c:1811: Removing locks from ':1.6203'

```

----------

## wierzba

Please, attach file:

/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

I could help you then  :Razz: 

Write step by step what you do for bluetooth support. 

Regards.

----------

